# Disaster on the water.... preparation lacking!



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Another of many of my disaster stories...

I am always just grateful to not get injured! haha

http://www.drystore.com.au/blog/underwa ... -disaster/

Cheers Louis


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good learning story Louis.

I too fell for the same trap sea kayaking a long time ago, and lost a pair of $ 60 sunnies. In hindsight, of course everything must be tied on/in a hatch/tethered. You are now much wiser, just as a number of us are, after a related loss to Davey Jones's locker.


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers mate!

Lets hope this is the last of the loosing stories, but with my track record it's not likely!

I just can't help myself when it comes to getting in the ocean for a fish or dive!


----------

